# Pioneer stereo problem



## Louiereyna (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey I have a pioneer deh-p6800mp and for some odd reason it just shut off on me, and don't know how to start it back up.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Louiereyna said:


> Hey I have a pioneer deh-p6800mp and for some odd reason it just shut off on me, and don't know how to start it back up.


 Check make sure you have a good ground, the unit WILL NOT POWER ON if it see's a ground on a speaker wire(when the unit is turned on).


----------

